# Gợi ý cách trang trí tiệm nail và spa đẹp, thu hút



## anviethouse (25 Tháng chín 2021)

Đối với tiệm nail và spa, ngoài chất lượng dịch vụ, yếu tố trang trí nội thất và mặt tiền cửa hàng đóng một vai trò vô cùng quan trọng. Khách hàng khi đến với dịch vụ spa, làm móng thường mong muốn tìm được một cửa hàng có phong cách phù hợp với thẩm mỹ của mình nhất. Mà phong cách của cửa hàng lại thường biểu hiện một phần trong trang trí nội thất và mặt tiền bên ngoài. Do đó, để thu hút các khách hàng có cùng giá trị thẩm mỹ, chủ cửa hàng nên đầu tư xứng đáng cho yếu tố trang trí nội thất.
Các mẫu trang trí tiệm nail & spa đẹp, thu hút​Tiệm nail spa hiện đại​Tiệm nail spa theo phong cách hiện đại thường có thiết kế nội thất tối giản. 







Đồ đạc trong phòng sẽ được thiết kế theo hình khối cơ bản, đường nét gọn gàng, tối ưu hóa không gian.
Tiệm nail spa tân cổ điển sang trọng​Trái lại, với phong cách tân cổ điển, tiệm nail spa mang vẻ xa hoa, lộng lẫy với những đường nét mềm mại được chăm chút tỉ mỉ, cầu kỳ.






Cách phối hợp màu sắc trong các tiệm nail spa cao cấp cũng sử dụng yếu tố đậm – nhạt tạo điểm nhấn nhiều hơn.
Tiệm nail spa phong cách thiên nhiên độc đáo​Tiệm nail spa phong cách thiên nhiên sử dụng các mảng xanh trang trí được thiết kế khéo léo đem lại cảm giác tự nhiên, thư giãn cho khách hàng. 





Tiệm nail spa theo phong thủy​Đối với những chủ cửa hàng tin vào yếu tố phong thủy, tông màu chủ đạo là yếu tố được quan tâm nhất trong trang trí tiệm nail spa.
Chủ cửa hàng mệnh kim thích hợp với các màu vàng, trắng, ánh kim,…






Chủ cửa hàng mệnh mộc thích hợp với vật liệu tự nhiên và các màu nâu gỗ, nâu đất, xanh lá cây,…
Chủ cửa hàng mệnh thủy thích hợp với màu xanh da trời.






Chủ cửa hàng mệnh hỏa thích hợp với các màu đỏ, hồng.
Chủ cửa hàng mệnh thổ thích hợp với màu nâu, vàng đất,…
Các yếu tố cần lưu ý để trang trí tiệm nail & spa đẹp và thu hút​Trang trí mặt tiền​Yếu tố cần quan tâm nhất ở mặt tiền cửa hàng chính là biển hiệu.
Biển hiệu của tiệm nail spa cần có màu sắc bắt mắt, phong cách chữ và họa tiết trang trí phù hợp với phong cách thiết kế chung của cửa hàng.






Ngoài ra, chủ cửa hàng có thể lựa chọn các loại vật liệu bắt sáng như mica, inox, formex,… để làm biển hiệu, giúp biển hiệu nổi bật và bắt mắt hơn.
Hệ thống đèn led trang trí sẽ giúp tên cửa hàng rõ nét, lung linh ngay cả trong đêm tối.
Bài trí nội thất​Về bố trí nội thất cửa hàng, quan trọng nhất là tính cân đối.
Chủ đầu tư cần lựa chọn đồ dùng nội thất có kích thước tương xứng với diện tích cửa hàng.






Phong cách và màu sắc nội thất nên có tính thống nhất, đồng bộ.
Với các cửa hàng diện tích nhỏ, ưu tiên sử dụng các thiết kế nội thất thông minh, đa năng.


----------

